# hochrutschendes Trikot



## 19anna94 (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.

Kennt jemand das Problem des hochrutschenden Trikots und wie man dieses lösen kann? Langsam aber sicher verzweifel ich, denn die Touren bestehen mehr daraus, dass Trikot wieder runter zuziehen als alles andere 
Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass das Trikot kein Vermögen kosten darf da es vermutlich nicht allzu lange im Einsatz ist.

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand einen Rat 

Danke! 

LG Anna


----------



## xXJojoXx (6. Mai 2013)

Entweder Trikots mit Silikonsaum kaufen, oder längere Trikots kaufen, die dann zwar noch hochrutschen, aber nicht mehr so viel, dass der Rücken teilweise frei liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19anna94 (6. Mai 2013)

Danke, 

kannst du vlt. eine bestimmte Marke empfehlen? 

Für weitere Tipps bin ich natürlich dankbar. 
Kann man so ein Silikonband nicht auch selber befestigen ?

LG


----------



## Andreas_Stern (6. Mai 2013)

Hosenträger andersrum anziehen


----------



## xXJojoXx (6. Mai 2013)

Die hier machen top Trikots ! Ich weiß nicht, was für Dich ein Vermögen ist, aber die Investition lohnt sich, da die Shirts top funktionieren, gut aussehen und lange halten.


----------



## Sleyvas (6. Mai 2013)

Bei mir ist es seltsamerweise so, dass alles MIT Silikonband sich hochschubbert. Ich bin "untenrum" nicht wirklich schmal gebaut und auf den anderen Klamotten rutschen die Trikots dann bis zur Taille hoch...von daher würde ich in dem Fall nur noch ohne Band bzw. mit sehr lockerem Schnitt kaufen


----------



## Veloce (7. Mai 2013)

Der Schnitt sollte der Taille / Figur entsprechen .
Sonst das Trikot zur kompetenten Schneiderin  zum Ändern bringen .
Danach krabbeln sie nicht mehr hoch


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. Mai 2013)

Sleyvas schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es seltsamerweise so, dass alles MIT Silikonband sich hochschubbert. Ich bin "untenrum" nicht wirklich schmal gebaut und auf den anderen Klamotten rutschen die Trikots dann bis zur Taille hoch...von daher würde ich in dem Fall nur noch ohne Band bzw. mit sehr lockerem Schnitt kaufen



Das ist auch meine Erfahrung. Die mit festem Abschluß rutschen zur Taille, die eher lockeren bleiben, wo sie sind.


----------



## 19anna94 (7. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Tipps. 

Ich bin auch oben schmal (Gr. 36/38) und unten im Moment noch bei Gr. 40. 
Lockere Trikots flattern mir meistens zu sehr, was ich bei Marathons nicht so gut finde. "Platzangst" ist für mich daher nicht ganz das richtige.

Ich versuche es jetzt erst einmal mit dem Silikonband und hoffe, dass das ganze Abhilfe schafft 

Weitere Erfahrungen sind dennoch gerne gesehen.

LG


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (7. Mai 2013)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/original-Panzertape-Panzerband-Gewebeband-50mmx50m/dp/B008EJT27G/ref=sr_1_9?s=diy&ie=UTF8&qid=1367932418&sr=1-9"]Klick[/ame]

Sorry des musste einfach sein


----------



## 19anna94 (7. Mai 2013)

Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> Klick
> 
> Sorry des musste einfach sein



*gäähn* nichts besseres drauf?

Schön, dass du dich zur Weiblichkeit bekennst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachtfalke89 (7. Mai 2013)

19anna94 schrieb:


> *gäähn* nichts besseres drauf?
> 
> Schön, dass du dich zur Weiblichkeit bekennst



Ne sorry mir is echt nix besseres eingefallen 

Aber wenn wir schon dabei sind Tänzerinnen kleben sich ihre Klamotten doch mit so Sprühkleber fest, gegen verrutschen, evtl. wäre das ne Option *duckundweg* 

Ich bekenne mich zur Weiblichkeit? Wie genau meinst des jetzt?


----------



## nikl69 (7. Mai 2013)

19anna94 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.
> 
> ...



Schau doch mal bei Nalini. Das sind noch richtige Rennradtrikots mit entsprechender Passform und haben einen recht langen Rücken mit Silikonband


----------



## HiFi XS (7. Mai 2013)

Meiner Erfahrung nach rutschen Trikots hoch wenn sie etwas zu klein sind. Kaufe eine Nummer größer. Craft hat auch welche, die länger sind, aber nicht zu klein kaufen.


----------



## 19anna94 (8. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

Danke für den Tipp mit Nalini, da Schau ich gleich mal rein  

Eine Nummer größer wird leider schwierig, weil dann das Flattern wieder anfängt :-(


----------



## HiFi XS (8. Mai 2013)

Aber Racetrikots liegen in der Regel sng an. Vielleicht nervt leichtes flattern weniger als ständiges runter-ziehen-müssen? Ich kenne das Problem.


----------



## nikl69 (8. Mai 2013)

Oft ist es so, dass man eine Marken durchprobieren muss um das richtige zu finden. Jeder Hersteller hat eine andere Passform. Ich z.B.: kann absolut kein Maloja tragen, die sind mir am Kreuz zu eng, das Trikot zieht sich nach oben, eine Nummer größer ist zu groß. Vaude passt perfekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 19anna94 (9. Mai 2013)

Leichtes Flattern ist nur nicht so leicht zu realisieren. Wenn es unten leicht flattern soll, ist es oben stark am flattern 
Ich werde nun verschiedene Trikots bestellen und dann weitersehen 

Danke für die ganzen Antworten. 

LG


----------



## neddie (21. Mai 2013)

Hey,

Mavic bietet auch gute Trikots an, die haben n Silikonbund. Preislich gehen die auch.

LG


----------

